# Please Help!! ASAP



## jaded12 (Feb 19, 2007)

My pink butterfly pk female has a small patch of fuzz on the top of her head, on the tips of her fins and has a gash on her belly with fuzz coming out of it. She was fine when I fed her this morning, a bit lethargic but thats it, and I've been out at classes, for food, in my boyfriends room and at a comedian on campus, so I haven't been in my room all day. I can't get to the LFS for a couple of days (we just a huge snowstorm, 3' of snow and the nearest lfs is a 1/2 hour away) All I have on hand treatment wise is aquarium salt, non-iodized salt, fungus ease, aquari-sol, and quick cure, I'm afraid salt will hurt her open sore. Please tell me what I can do for her!!! Thank you!


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

when my betta had the fuzzy stuff i thought it was fungus so i used fungus cure and it worked. why does the betta have a gash?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Try the non-iodized salt and fungas ease both at the same time, it really can't hurt to try all options available to you. The salt won't hurt unless you dump way too much in there. 1/2 tsp per gallon should suffice and help alot!

If she's eaten too much she may her split herself open. I've been told to watch out for that in my fry.

Good luck, I hope she's ok.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't forget to raise the temp of the tank.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You may be able to get medication from stores other than just LFS. Do you have a walmart?


----------

